
Bug in bounds check in EAP code of pppd - dschuetz
https://github.com/paulusmack/ppp/commit/8d7970b8f3db727fe798b65f3377fe6787575426
======
FeepingCreature
Might want to resubmit with a title yelling a bit louder about this enabling a
remote code exploit. (See
[http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a0b08d9a](http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a0b08d9a) )

